# Bay Hippie Outfitters 4/9



## Scotthanchey (Mar 25, 2013)

Captain josh and captain alex put together a pile of redfish for their crew on Sunday !! Water is back up and redfish are eating !! Give us a call !

Captain Scott Hanchey 
337-302-6232


----------

